# Nissan Xterra



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Does anybody have one? If so, any pros and cons would be appreciated. I see from the Nissan website that mpg is not terrific but still would like some feed back from anybody that owns one.

I currently have a Jeep Cherokee and am thinking it's time to replace it. I prefer an SUV to a pickup and I need something with 4WD and that can tow a dog trailer.

Thanks!!

Andy


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Check the Consumer Reports website for unbiased observations on vehicles. I have found them to be very accurate.


----------



## TJ-WIS (Jun 8, 2006)

I used to have a 2001 xterra so my thoughts may be out of date. I really liked the way it drove, the amount of room and handeling. They have much more room and are more user friendly than the explorer, although not as powerful. It towed my boat well and in general it was a decent vehicle.

Now the down side. They suck gas like crazy, 15 is an average MPG. I have some problems with internal heat shields coming loose in the catalylitic converter. The big one and the thing that made get rid of the vehicle is the head gasket leak that happened at 60,000 miles. I don't think this is a common problem because it was expensive to fix because they didn't make a kit. Other things to watch out for, initial price was a little high, the tires that came with mine (uniroyal grabber) where horrible! They were loud and were done by 30,000. the handling was great after the tires were gone.

Good luck.


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

*SUV*

Andy,

I went from a truck to a Honda Element. Works good for pulling the two dog trailer but I'm kind of a truck guy so we checked out the Honda Ridgeline. Truck and SUV in one. Pulls 3000 lbs, gets 21 average all around mileage just like my Element. Plus it has a waterproof trunk in the bed. The trunk has a drain so after the Saturday night trial bbq, you can just pull the remaining beers out of the trunk, pull the drain and let the ice melt away ;-) 

Thought you might like another choice. If you find a Certified Used Honda, the warranty is actually better than a new vehicle.

Ron


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Honda and Toyota are consistantly very highly rated by Consumer Report.

However the best ratings come from owners, that drive, repair and live with their choices. I would seek out those folks and have a long talk with them.

My own conversations and analysis have led me to believe that a Toyota Tundra will be my next vehicle.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I have been reading the ratings/reviews on both consumers reports and edmunds on the vehicles that I am considering. Lots of variations on mileage, but real consistant on quality and how much everybody loves their vehicle.

I'm going test driving on Monday - we'll see what happens!  

Thanks for everybody's input.

Andy


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

In addition, check out a Honda Pilot, Toyota Highlander and 4Runner. You can get the 4Runner in a V8 too. All these are the same class as an Xterra.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I ended up buying the Xterra and after 4 days of ownership am still happy with it! :wink: I did my first mpg check and I got 22.26 mpg so that makes me a VERY happy camper!!

It is very roomy inside, comfortable seats - love the adjustable lumbar support - and it handles nicely.

I had owned Jeeps for 14 years but the "guilt" over changing to another make has faded! :wink: 

Happy motoring regards,

Andy


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Congratulations... on the new Xterra payment! :lol: 
After the engine gets broken in good, around 5 k miles, you should see the milage pick up.


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

*Way to Go Andy!*

Slick Cruiser you have for sure now. Built in boat rack will need an Otter or lightweight boat for taking those water blinds out in the secret super water ;-)


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I think you need to make a road trip......how about CO?  So how does the dog trailer look behind it, isn't that all that matters??? 

And where are the pictures of the gang in the new vehicle???

Also did you trade in your old vehicle? Did the dealer laugh at all the dog hair inside it??????? I know when I bought my truck, the guy was floored by the little black fur ball in the back seat!

FOM


----------



## Dan&amp;Guinness (Jun 6, 2006)

I have an X Terra ... had a tough time finding crates that would fit side by side in the back (the distance between the weel wells is only about 42 inches) You can't raise up the crates on a platform above the wells b/c then the hatch wont close. 

Also - the back seats must *come out *to fold down the rear back rest. Even after that - they don't fold down flat. 

I had to special order two side by side crates for the back and its kind of a squeeze for one of the larger dogs. 

I _will_ be shopping for a new vehicle next year. If for no other reason than just the practicality of the X Terra. 

On the one good note- I bought it new in 02 and NEVER had any issues. It has 130 somthing K miles and going strong. ... I do A LOT of traveling.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

FOM said:


> So how does the dog trailer look behind it, isn't that all that matters???
> 
> 
> 
> FOM


Here is a picture of the new Xterra with the dog trailer.










Maybe it's a different design feature, but my back seat will lie flat without taking out the seats. I'm not sure yet about the width regarding dog crates - I do have some of the narrow ones that fit in the back of my Jeep Cherokee and the Xterra seems wider than the Jeep. But I normally use the trailer if I'm taking multiple dogs anywhere.

Andy


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Have mercy. Not just a Shameless Brazen Huzzy but a RICH Shameless Brazen Huzzy!
Envious regards,
Becky


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Congrats on the the new Lab cab!


----------

